# **Official** SHARK FIGHTS 13 Discussion Thread**



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*Prangley-Jardine Agreed for Sept. 11 Shark Fights*



> *Prangley-Jardine Agreed for Sept. 11 Shark Fights*
> 
> Keith Jardine will get his first post-UFC challenge in promotional champion Trevor Prangley when they meet in a light heavyweight non-title bout at Shark Fights 13 on Sept. 11 in Lubbock, Texas, Sherdog.com has confirmed through both fighters’ camps.
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Trevor-Prangley-4789


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a feeling Jardine is going to wreck Prangley.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Trevor takes this IMO. He'll get Jardine to the ground and dominate or finish.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope Jardine wins. He needs this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Jardine Returns vs Prangley*

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12079&zoneid=13



> Shark Fight Promotions on Friday confirmed that Keith Jardine and Trevor Prangley will headline Shark Fights 13. This will be Jardine's first post-UFC challenge since his recent departure from the organization. Jardine will face fellow UFC veteran and current Shark Fights light-heavyweight champion Trevor Prangley in a non-title bout.
> 
> Shark Fights 13 will take place on Saturday, Sept. 11 at the Amarillo Civic Center in Amarillo, Texas.
> 
> ...


Should be a good fight between two veterans.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

With a move like this he obviously has aspirations of returning to the ufc

Dumb move cause he obviously cant hang with even lower tier ufc guys like hamill.He should cash in and join SF/Dream while hes still a name..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This might be a justification for Strikeforce or DREAM to put Jardine against whichever lightheavyweight champion is in the promotion!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jardine vs either King Mo or Mousasi would be amazing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd imagine he'll go against the winner of the King Mo versus Rafael Cavalcante match!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'd imagine he'll go against the winner of the King Mo versus Rafael Cavalcante match!


I doubt it. I think he'd have to get past Mousasi, and or the winner of Sobral/Hendo first. And I don't think he can.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Face Mousasi in DREAM or as a contender?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Shark Fights 13*

They added another interesting fight to that Texas show:



> With Keith Jardine and Trevor Prangley already signed on for the main event of the Texas-based Shark Fights' promotion Sept. 11 event, Shark Fights 13, another pair of high-profile fighters have agreed to fight on the card.
> 
> Shark Fights officials today announced that UFC veterans Houston Alexander (10-6) and Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou (9-6) will meet in the evening's co-main event.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sokky _should_ have this, but you never know with these two.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This has 'exciting fight' written all over it. Are they amazing fighters? No. But I'm still very very excited for this.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

It will be exciting if it ends in the 1st, or early 2nd.

Any longer and it'll be 2 guys gasping for air while almost falling asleep.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't see Houston having an advantage anywhere the fight goes. And his chin is suspect. Sudoku by KO.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This should be a fun fight, this fight will be entertaining.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is 2010 in 2007 this shit would have lit the mma world on fire.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This has slugfest written all over it.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Sokky by GNP


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Soku has this in the bag. Houston literally has no skill.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

seems like a pretty good card I would like to watch.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Normally i'd say it's either Soki in the 1st round or his opponent after that ....because his recoorf is kinda like that. 
But in this one i will give the advantage to Soki all the way. If he's smart and doesn't gas himself out in the beggining he can take this easily. He needs to.....drum roll.... copy Kimbo's tactics and he wins it easily. Alexander is a disaster on the ground imo and considering Soki's judo background he should take it.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

*Paul Daley and Keith Jardine added to Shark Fights*



> Former UFC welterweight Paul Daley and heavyweight prospect Dave Herman have been added to Shark Fights 13, a September 11 event in Amarillo, Texas which is co-headlined by Keith Jardine vs. Trevor Prangley and Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs. Houston Alexander.
> 
> Daley (24-9-2), who was dropped by the UFC for his post-fight punch of Josh Koscheck at May’s UFC 113, does not yet have an opponent for Shark Fights 13, which is rumored to air on HDNet, while Herman (16-2) meets fellow EliteXC veteran Aaron Rosa on the event’s undercard


http://mmafrenzy.com/15341/paul-daley-dave-herman-added-to-shark-fights-13-in-september/

Glad to see Paul Daley is keeping himself busy. I also think Houston and Sokoudjou could turn out to be a very exciting fight, that is if Houston comes to fight this time. I think he will though hopefully the Kimbo fight was just a fluke, I actually really liked watching him fight up until that happened.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Houston has one TKO loss and one UD victory after the Kimbo fight, Sokoudjou is going to **** him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but if this fight goes the distance it might become a little funny cause both of these guys gas after the first round!:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Shark Fights 13 has a full lineup now for Sep. 11th, the fight card is:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Trevor Prangley vs. Keith Jardine (light-heavyweight non-title fight)
> * Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs. Houston Alexander
> ...





> The final piece in Shark Fights' pay-per-view puzzle has finally been put in place.
> 
> Shark Fights officials today announced that Strikeforce and DREAM veteran Tarec Saffiedine (9-2) has agreed to meet Brock Larson (29-4), who had already been announced for the card, on the main card of Shark Fights 13.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Hopefully nobody's overlooking Prangley. He's had a rough couple of fights with the Amoussou bout and the loss to Kennedy, but since both of those guys are hugely underrated, Prangley deserves some credit for being one of the tougher guys on the small circuit. He's a solid fighter and almost all of his losses are to guys that you'e heard of.

Plus, he's beaten plenty of mid-to-low tier UFC fighters. Sonnen at the time, Semenov, Lutter, and so on.

I think Jardine should be able to beat him, but it's a rough matchup for him. Prangley can take him down, put him on his back and control him, and Jardine is clearly winding down his career. So it's an interesting fight. I'll be pulling for Jardine, since I think he's a good guy and an exciting fighter, and I'd like his career to continue on the small circuit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

They put a title fight on the undercard?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Soku has this in the bag. Houston literally has no skill.


While i agree with you on everything. Houston might get the W if he catches Soku, don't see it happening but there's a tiny chance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> They put a title fight on the undercard?


Yeah who in their right mind does that?:confused03:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Every fight on the main card has at least one ex UFC fighter in it. Guess they're banking on those guys getting the PPV numbers more than their FW champ. Bummer, but hopefully thanks to the magic of the interwebz we will get to see that fight in the week after and maybe Karen Darabedyan's fight too.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Rauno™ said:


> While i agree with you on everything. Houston might get the W if he catches Soku, don't see it happening but there's a tiny chance.


Yeah, as much as Houston has no skill whatsoever, he does have some serious power. That said, Sokoudjou's chin is actually pretty good. I think Sokoudjou's pretty much set on this one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but if it goes the distance its going to be a matter of who gases first!:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New promo for the Shark fight show:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

thats pathetic they could atleast show footage of some fighters


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> New promo for the Shark fight show:


What the hell is this. :happy01:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The day I get sick of Bas is the day after I die. raise01:

Dana may be the voice of MMA but Bas is the am*bas*sador of all things awesome.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno™;1259679 said:


> What the hell is this. :happy01:


He's the commentator on the PPV :thumbsup: Looking forward to that show.

But it will be without Drew McFedries, they announced he is off the card with injury:



> All mixed martial arts promotions are forced to deal with the reality of injuries, and the upstart Shark Fights organization is no exception.
> 
> While the Texas-based promotion will host its first-ever pay-per-view event with next week's Shark Fights 13 card, the organization will need to secure a pair of late replacements.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> New promo for the Shark fight show:





Kreed said:


> thats pathetic they could atleast show footage of some fighters


Honestly if it was anyone but Bas I would agree but somehow he can pull it off. :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Bas can sell alot to say the least!:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So dissapointed in McFedries getting hurt, I was really looking forward to him and Smokin Joe.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno™ said:


> Jardine vs either King Mo or Mousasi would be amazing.


I think Mo and Mousasi would wreck Jardine before the end of the second round...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think Mo and Mousasi would wreck Jardine before the end of the second round...


I disagree, maybe Mousasi Jardine's style is hit and miss with strikers but I am sure working at Jacksons Jardine has at least passable wrestling and he can probably out strike Mo who is still relatively green as far as evolving his game. Mo has not developed enough that he can compete with a prime well rounded fight at this point.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I disagree, maybe Mousasi Jardine's style is hit and miss with strikers but I am sure working at Jacksons Jardine has at least passable wrestling and he can probably out strike Mo who is still relatively green as far as evolving his game. Mo has not developed enough that he can compete with a prime well rounded fight at this point.


I disagree.

He only looked good against Jackson because Jackson is not fighting well and hasn't since his Wandy fight which by the way he was coming off of a loss to Griffin...

He got KO against Silva
He got KO against Bader
Lost to Hamil
KO against Alexander
KO against Wandy
and won a split against Vera who has lost two in a row by the way that doesn't include his Jardine fight...

He just can not compete on an elite level at all. King Mo has excellent wrestling. And he has raw power in his strikes...

5 of his 7 victories are by T(KO) finishes.... no way is a glass jawed Keith Jardine going to war with Mo.... it would be a short night for Keith.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

But Jardine isn't a prime or well rounded person is he?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> But Jardine isn't a prime or well rounded person is he?


No, he's just overrated.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I disagree.
> 
> He only looked good against Jackson because Jackson is not fighting well and hasn't since his Wandy fight which by the way he was coming off of a loss to Griffin...
> 
> ...


I give Rampage alot of crap but I think he is a far better striker than Mo and Mo's wrestling is not super impressive he looked great against Mousasi but frankly Mousasi proved to have zero TD defense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, clearly Mousasi doesn't have the best takedown defense or ground game!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I give Rampage alot of crap but I think he is a far better striker than Mo and Mo's wrestling is not super impressive he looked great against Mousasi but frankly Mousasi proved to have zero TD defense.


You're acting as if King Mo is some unproven can....

Not only did King Mo dominate Gegard Mousasi who is an absolute beast with his outstanding wrestling and TDs...

He knocked out Travis Wiuff...

Travis WIuff has defeated

Jeff Monson
Ricco Rodriguez
Matt Horwich
Fujita
and He knocked out Keith Jardine.....

Mo knocked out Wiuff in the first round

Mo also Knocked out Mike Whitehead

And Whitehead is another tough vet...

Mike just stopped Chase Gormley and took the KOTC HW title...
He's also defeated Krystof Sozinski
And Ben Rothwell...

King Mo knocked Whitehead in the first round...

King Mo is a beast... He's only had 7 proffessional fights and he's stopping some tough vets with a solid mix of wrestling and strikes... he may not be a top 5 HW by far with guys like Machida, Shogun and company....

But he'd send a guy like Keith "glassjaw" Jardine to the sandman...

lol Keith Jardine is over the hill.. he hasn't even won a fight since 2008.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but if you come from the UFC you kind've already get respect, which is not a very fair concept but it's just how it is!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You're acting as if King Mo is some unproven can....
> 
> Not only did King Mo dominate Gegard Mousasi who is an absolute beast with his outstanding wrestling and TDs...
> 
> ...


Wiuff is a tough fight for anyone but lets be honest he had no idea what to expect against Mo who knew exactly what to expect. Wiuff likely was sleeping on Mo. And come on did you see how horrible of shape Whitehead looked in that fight? I actually thought Whitehead was gonna be a great test for Mo and argued that heavily before they fought but as soon as I saw the weigh in pics I knew it was gonna be a beatdown. (Sadly Whitehead looks even worse now). And give up the glass jaw talk the goblin took some nasty shots from Rampage. He may not have an iron jaw but its at worst decent and admittedly probably average at best.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitehead probably would've been a good test at lightheavyweight, but he fought at heavyweight!:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Wiuff is a tough fight for anyone but lets be honest he had no idea what to expect against Mo who knew exactly what to expect. Wiuff likely was sleeping on Mo. And come on did you see how horrible of shape Whitehead looked in that fight? I actually thought Whitehead was gonna be a great test for Mo and argued that heavily before they fought but as soon as I saw the weigh in pics I knew it was gonna be a beatdown. (Sadly Whitehead looks even worse now). And give up the glass jaw talk the goblin took some nasty shots from Rampage. He may not have an iron jaw but its at worst decent and admittedly probably average at best.


No way I'm giving up on the glass jaw talk, not even close...

Keith Jardine continues to get knocked out.. so he took some good shots from Rampage... that's cool..

but his fights speak for themselves.. and he's been getting knocked out hard on a steady basis...dude's been knocked out cold 4 times since 2007....

He's on a four fight losing streak and he's not improving his game at all.... he comes in with the same urky jerky style and gets hit on the button.. every body knows... you want to beat Jardine? Get inside of his range and drop hammers, he can't stand that kind of heat...

King Mo has big hammers and he knows how shoot em...  He's only getting better... 

No way does Jardine beat Mo.. I can't even see Keith winning a round here..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> No way I'm giving up on the glass jaw talk, not even close...
> 
> Keith Jardine continues to get knocked out.. so he took some good shots from Rampage... that's cool..
> 
> ...


I am not sure if your not underrating Jardine but I am sure your overrating Mo. King Mo IMO has failed to impress since taking a step up in competition, he looked unimpressive gassing against Mousasi (who looked horrid) and he looked lost in his last fight with Fejeao.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he got more chances then Houston Alexander did to redeem himself!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I am not sure if your not underrating Jardine but I am sure your overrating Mo. King Mo IMO has failed to impress since taking a step up in competition, he looked unimpressive gassing against Mousasi (who looked horrid) and he looked lost in his last fight with Fejeao.


Overrating King Mo? By what saying that he can beat Keith Jardine?

Keith Jardine is not a contender, or an elite fighter. Period.

Keith would get owned by..

King Mo
Rafael Feijao
Babalu Sobral
Dan Henderson
Gegard Mousasi

and he'd probably lose fights to 

Mike Kyle
Abongo Humphrey
and Antwain Britt...

I can't see Keith Jardine doing anything in Strikeforce past Kevin Randalman...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Considering how old Randleman is that is saying something there!:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Preview video, and fight card without McFedries:








> Main bouts:
> Keith Jardine (15-8-1) -245 vs. Trevor Prangley (22-6-1) +175
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou (9-6) vs. Houston Alexander (10-6)
> Paul Daley (24-9-2) vs. Jorge Masvidal (20-5)
> ...


Link


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

*In-Depth Video of Shark Fights 13*







I didn't care for Alexander after his last few fights, a shame because i used to love him....

But Sokoudjou is going to force him into the Alexander i used to love lol, good fight, but still say Sokoudjou win via TKO/KO


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

this is a sweet event, anyone know if this will be available in the UK?

do these have any association with Strikeforce, just seems like they must have with both Villasenor and Sokoudjou on the card, else maybe SF has helped them out loaning them a couple of fighters, if that been the case could start to see more cross promotion fights here between these 2 as they grow, who knows a couple of years from now these 2 organisations could be letting there champions face each other which could make for some great events.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> this is a sweet event, anyone know if this will be available in the UK?
> 
> do these have any association with Strikeforce, just seems like they must have with both Villasenor and Sokoudjou on the card, else maybe SF has helped them out loaning them a couple of fighters, if that been the case could start to see more cross promotion fights here between these 2 as they grow, who knows a couple of years from now these 2 organisations could be letting there champions face each other which could make for some great events.



Good point, i wonder if Strikeforce is doing that... And when Shark FIghts gets bigger from events as stacked as these, there going to get some legit contenders for the SF Title holders.

Cant wait to watch it, i know its on PPV here, but i have no clue about the UK, im sure there Website has info on it


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> this is a sweet event, anyone know if this will be available in the UK?
> 
> do these have any association with Strikeforce, just seems like they must have with both Villasenor and Sokoudjou on the card, else maybe SF has helped them out loaning them a couple of fighters, if that been the case could start to see more cross promotion fights here between these 2 as they grow, who knows a couple of years from now these 2 organisations could be letting there champions face each other which could make for some great events.


Paul Daley and Trevor Prangley are STRIKEFORCE fighters as well..


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Daley fucked up again!



> Despite stripping down, British striker and former UFC contender Paul Daley weighed in at 172 pounds on his first attempt, and registered a weight of 171.75 on try two. American Top Team opponent Jorge Masvidal was 168.75 pounds for their featured welterweight bout, and will take 10 percent of Daley's "show purse" for being overweight. Additionally, if "Fight of the Night" honors are awarded to the pair's bout, Masvidal will claim the entire $5,000 prize.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> Daley fucked up again!


Looks like he's aiming for the coveted Thiago Alves award.. them doghnuts must just be too tasty..


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Unprofessional. But I'm still picking him to win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

These guy's don't fight that often, so there is no excuse for not making weight. Picking Daley though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*
Please Conduct all of your discussions of tonights SHARK FIGHTS event in this thread... *


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

*Paul Daley misses weight at Shark Fights*

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Daley-Misses-Weight-at-Shark-Fights-26797

Lol this guy is a joke. Hes either missing weight or trying to knock out guys at the 5:10 mark.

I cant believe people were actually petitioning this guy to get back into the UFC. He is about as unprofessional as they come.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I bet a cool mil on Jorge Masvidal at vbookie...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

might not be a bad bet, Daley is the better striker but him missing weight could mean he isn't taking this fight serious. The longer Masdival can avoid Daly early the better his chances of stealing the fight from a tired and played out Daley.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here we go....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Wait Bas Rutten and Don Frye are doing commentary...and Don's already busted out a gay sex joke and a giant ball joke in four minutes.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol. Coors Light.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DON Fry....

"that fight was like prison sex... it was violent, it was sweaty and it was alot of noise...."


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Could Frye look more red neck?

Don Frye not only looks like Yosimite Sam but also sounds like him tonight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Excellent showing by bradley...... Bradley def Reese in rnd 1 via RNC


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Larson should lay a beating here. Larson has always been underrated IMO.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Larsen looks dead tired or drunk I expect Don Frye and Bas to jump in and fight if the action doesn't get better


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Saffedine won that fight. I don't even have to wait for a decision.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You don't want to hear any of that Tito Ortiz shit.

I love you Don Frye

pbp guy calls him Bas

Don "I'm Don Bas is the ugly guy with no hair"


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Don Frye really sucks horribly as an announcer...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow what the hell happened to Larson, he looked like he was in the 5th round of a title fight in the first.



_RIVAL_ said:


> Don Frye really sucks horribly as an announcer...


He adds humor though, he just needs to talk less, it seems like he is forcing it trying to fill dead air. What is with Bas he is being really reserved.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Don Frye talking about beating his wife isn't helping MMA at all. I really hope i dont see "MMA promotes physical abuse towards females" on yahoo news tommorow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Villefort should stay at 185 he is huge and that cut has to be hard on him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hard to believe Vilefort is the underdog (and a massive one at that)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Hard to believe Vilefort is the underdog (and a massive one at that)


No really Smokin Joe is no scrub and Vilefort took the fight on short notice and moved up a weight class.

Villefort is impressing the hell out of me though.

Villasenor should stand up he needs the knock out.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So what was that *30-27*, 30-26, or 30-25?

30-27, These are some nice judges


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Villasenor is off the map big time with this loss..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here we go... this is the one I'm looking forward to..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Villasenor is off the map big time with this loss..


But damn is Vilefort ever on it. That was a huge win for him and I am sure that his phone will be ringing tomorrow.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No way in hell Soko and Houstoo are making it out of round 2


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

KO of the night inc?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Bas was stuttering wondering if bringing up explosives was a real good idea today.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So this is basically a MW fighting a LW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

F*** Daley, I can`t stand the guy between the big mouth, the cheap shot the whining about the release and then the fact he is fighting a LW and comes in overweight. I pray he gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Masdival should shoot and try and tire Daley out a bit.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Daley looks twice Masvidal's size


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Slow mo take down works lol. Nice sprawl daley


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am smelling upset tonight. Round 1 is ending and Daley is gonna run out of gas throwing crazy ass shit like that kick.

Daley shooting for a TD?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Masival better stop putting his hands down or he is gonna get caught,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Daley`s conditioning doesn`t look to bad for a guy who "couldn`t" make weight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah he's no Alves, hear Frye doing the guy from Princess bride? This 3rd round is going to be the one that counts...


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Daley needs to learn how to throw a jab to set up these bombs. His wrestling blows and any decent grappler is going to be taking him down when they see these punches coming from a mile away.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Daley is going to get over aggressive and Jorge is going to get easy takedowns. I knew I should have bet on him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So we're all tied up going into round three


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Yeah he's no Alves, hear Frye doing the guy from Princess bride?


Yeah but the difference to me is that it makes me think Daley could have made it but just doesn`t seem to think there is anything wrong with missing weight. Its hardly his first time.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I knew Masvidal would pull this off..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Am I the only one who just thought Daley headbutted Masvidal? When he was down against the cage.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

gd it i think Daley just won


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Daley just stole the fight right there, it was close but he just took it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Since Judge's only watch the last 10 seconds of every round, Daley might have won this fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Very crappy performance by both guys to be honest


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Respect for Daley -10.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a bullshit decision


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

30-27 is INSANE for Daley, but I still think he won Masvidal didn't really do anything but td's and you can't win that way....not when you lose one round.

Paul Daley just punked the crowd "thanks for paying my wages"

you stay classy Paul


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Masvidal had his jab in Daleys face the whole night


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't see how that guy gave him round 2, even if you buy the other two rounds. No tdd and not being able to connect well until the end wins in Shark fights I guess. Ah well, it's over now and...

Been looking forward to this next fight :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Seriously? Daley by unanimous decision? I must have been watching a different fight.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmm if I ever become a fighter all you gotta do is be"agressive" it seems and win like how Paul Daley won... dumb decision imo. I just don't get judges, Daley was taken down 3 times in the second twice in the third and 1 maybe 2 times in the first. Just doesn't make sense to me how judging is...I guess I just don't really understand judging anymore


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

John8204 said:


> 30-27 is INSANE for Daley, but I still think he won Masvidal didn't really do anything but td's and you can't win that way....not when you lose one round.


Cant win not landing strikes standing up either.

Poor decision. Cannot believe one judge scored that 30-27 either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That 30-27 is inexcusable, I can see giving Daley the fight 29-28 but there is no possible way to score the second round for Daley.

Daley thanking his sponsors, keep thanking them Daley because at this rate you will be losing them fast when your talking crap at the audience.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Seriously? Daley by unanimous decision? I must have been watching a different fight.



No kidding


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Very crappy performance by both guys to be honest


I dont think thats fair to say considering how well Masvidal was really evading alot of Daileys strikes. 

I think the most annoying thing was that neither guy really seemed to have enough sense of urgency during that 3rd round. 

Lets be honest though, how many guys have stood toe to toe with Dailey for nearly 3 rounds and not gotten knocked out? 

This to me is just more of a showing that the UFC while having a good majority of the better fighters, doesnt have all the top talent, and that even their best talent isnt SOO much better than fighters outside the UFC.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwwww. There is a thread for this? I was posting pby smyself in the betting thresd.

This is so much fun to listen to


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

WAR Sokky


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

why were people booing the decision? Daley was pushing the fight all night, landing te better shots and masivdals TDs were completely ineffective, People are silly to think Masvidal won. Daley still needs to learn the ground game a lot though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so excited by this fight, neither guy is a great fighter but names don`t make a fight exciting, good match making makes great fights.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this for a LONG time. I can safely say this fight is NOT going to decision. I see Sokoudjou crippling Houston with leg kicks and finishing him in the second.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well this fight won't be decided by take downs


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Paul Daley is such a jackass. For thinking he's such a badass, the guy acts like he's never seen a single in his life.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Soko is probably one of the biggest let downs ever. He was so amped up after he KO'd Nog. Hes a powerful explosive fighter, but he needs to be consistent. I'd really like to see him wreck Alexander, but HOUSTON ALEXANDER IS FOR REAL


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta say that Frye is really improving and getting more comfortable on the mic, I think if these guys worked together more they would make a really good play by play crew. Listening to Bas and Frye go back and forth is entertaining.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Sousa said:


> Hmm if I ever become a fighter all you gotta do is be"agressive" it seems and win like how Paul Daley won... dumb decision imo. I just don't get judges, Daley was taken down 3 times in the second twice in the third and 1 maybe 2 times in the first. Just doesn't make sense to me how judging is...I guess I just don't really understand judging anymore


I dont like Paul Dailey at all, but seriously? Considering there ARE TIME LIMITS you MUST reward guys for being the aggressor. 

And as for the takedowns, I'm SICK of takedowns with NO following damage, being all thats required to win fights in the UFC. Its about time that someone doesnt get rewarded heavily for just putting a guy on his back. MMA is about FINISHING fights, not simply stalling/preventing the other guy from doing damage. 

Like I said, I actually dislike Paul Dailey a lot, and I almost wanted Masvidal to win simply because I was so impressed with his ability to avoid Dailey's strikes for 3 rounds, but Masvidal did very very very little to actually try to finish the fight where as Dailey was looking for mostly knock out shots or TKO finish. 

Maybe I'm too much of an oldschool Pride guy, but I would ALWAYS reward the fighters trying to finish the fight over the guy trying to avoid it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Soko is probably one of the biggest let downs ever. He was so amped up after he KO'd Nog. Hes a powerful explosive fighter, but he needs to be consistent. I'd really like to see him wreck Alexander, but HOUSTON ALEXANDER IS FOR REAL


He's got Shane Carwin syndrone.
He'll give anybody a fight in the first round, but after that he's a goner.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ares Caesar said:


> I dont like Paul Dailey at all, but seriously? Considering there ARE TIME LIMITS you MUST reward guys for being the aggressor.
> 
> And as for the takedowns, I'm SICK of takedowns with NO following damage, being all thats required to win fights in the UFC. Its about time that someone doesnt get rewarded heavily for just putting a guy on his back. MMA is about FINISHING fights, not simply stalling/preventing the other guy from doing damage.
> 
> ...


So do you think Chris Leben is unstoppable if it goes to decision?


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I gotta say that Frye is really improving and getting more comfortable on the mic, I think if these guys worked together more they would make a really good play by play crew. Listening to Bas and Frye go back and forth is entertaining.


It is entertaining but Don Frye pushes the stereotype for the worst kind of mma fan that the media latches on to. I don't think its good for the sport some of the stuff hes sayin.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW houston that was impressive


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Houston showing heart and not much more.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

2 head butts lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Muttonwar said:


> It is entertaining but Don Frye pushes the stereotype for the worst kind of mma fan that the media latches on to. I don't think its good for the sport some of the stuff hes sayin.


Honestly though its not like anybody but the hardcores are really watching this. The anti MMA contingent is really the anti UFC contingent they even missed the SF brawl on CBS.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So now it's Soko's heart vs Houston's cardio


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

HUGE props to Houston for surviving. Can't believe he made it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Two headbutts equal warning, only two more and it's a point as if those matter in this one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sokky was saying in an interview today that he has worked hard on his cardio as its always been his biggest weakness.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

sokky is gassed houston needs to start throwing legs kicks to that lead leg


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

sing it with Bas

"we have a fight oh we have a fight"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow did he let Houston tee off on Sokky forever. That ref was horrible, hopefully Sokky isn`t to hurt.

And Don Frye laughing about that shit while the doctor tends to Sokky is unforgiveable. Rogan and Goldie would be worried about fighter safetey. Not Frye he thinks its funny as hell.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

great fight, Houston has heart.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

This fight had everything, huge come back heart, illigal head butts and a super late stoppage


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

"IT'S OVER!.....?"

"How is this fight not stopped?"

Golden.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Ari said:


> He's got Shane Carwin syndrone.
> He'll give anybody a fight in the first round, but after that he's a goner.


You called it buddy


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was such an awesome fight, insane but awesome :thumb01:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

That is why Soko was #1 on my "most mentally weak" fighters list. That was ..................


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What is with Sokky? He starts strong and just folds up. He should have went right after Houston to start the second.

Ah well, props to Alexander and tsk-tsk to the ref.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn, what a fight this fight alone was worth the pay per view.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

does houston have any corner men? he looks like he is on his own.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Sokky does not look good, that ref should never step into a cage again after that very late stoppage.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.
You CANNOT survive in MMA with such a terrible gas tank.
Props to Houston for his heart, but this is exactly how I saw the fight going.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, I mean, do they not train cardio at Team Quest?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Man Sokky does not look good, that ref should never step into a cage again after that very late stoppage.


yeah he looks hurt bad. He needs to go to the hospital, even if you can stand and move a few minutes after it does not mean you're alright. Those were a ton of heavy shots from Alexander. I hope hes alright


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> does houston have any corner men? he looks like he is on his own.


When he was in the UFC he didn`t really train at an MMA gym, he worked with diffrent people and just got in great shape similiar.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Excellent win by Houston.

Still pissed at Daleys blessed ass.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What's with the seven dwarves treatment? That's not funny.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This is the most unprofessional commentating I've ever listened to. That being said, I like it. I'll take this commentary over Strikeforce's any day.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

vandalian said:


> Yeah, I mean, do they not train cardio at Team Quest?


Training under Dan Henderson won't exactly do your cardio any favors.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

All we need now is Jerry Lawler going on about "puppies."


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the fight im watching tonight for, Jardine is one of my favorite fighters and i was sad when he got cut from the UFC.

WAR Keith "The dean of herkey jerkey mean" Jardine!!!


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> So do you think Chris Leben is unstoppable if it goes to decision?


No, because Chris Leben gets nearly knocked out in pretty much every fight, which is a pretty good indication of damage inflicted. It'd be another thing if Chris Leben was generally coming out of his fights looking like he could do a photo shoot tomorrow. 

Leben does deserve some credit however for constantly pressing the fight. With time limits in fights you MUST reward guys who are trying to press the action rather than stall/avoid it. 

Gimme unlimited rounds and no time limits and THEN we'll talk about takedowns without subsequent damage being properly valued. 


I appreciate the ground game plenty, and I love a great grappling match, but its so rarely a grappling match as it is a takedown contest.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This from MMA Junkie:



> Alexander jabs and eats a counter. Alexander kicks the lead knee. Sokoudjou doesn't look to have much left and will wait to counter. Alexander sticks and moves. Three punches land, as does a knee, and Sokoudjou drops from the attacks. Alexander pounces and delivers blow after blow after blow after blow after blow. No clue what the ref is waiting on. Commission officials ringside stand and can't believe what they're watching. Hands are raised, and the referee finally steps in.


Methinks this ref is in hot water.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I just LOL'd a full toke out of my nose when Frye said he was going to kill the underground if they aren't enjoying the fights.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

From now on when it comes to fights in Texas I'm always taking the underdogs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Surprised to see Jardine trying for the takedown, Jardine should be the better striker but Prangely is the better grappler IMO.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Prangley's got him busted open already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Getting into the clinch was a big mistake, Jardine should be looking to keep distance.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Imagine is Jardine wins by leg lock?

That knee was on the mark. Jardine did well to come back from that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Jardine is gonna be 0 - 5 soon


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As long as Prangley doesn't get too cute.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What in god's name was Jardine thinking when he iniated the clinch?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep...just like fighting an octopus.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jardine is in trouble, Prangley is one of those guys who Jardine`s jerky style is not throwing off which most likley means the Dean is screwed.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Prantgley's hands are too low.

So are Jardine's...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jardine needs to go out and give it his all, he needs the finish and can`t waste time against the cage. Stalling only works if your winning.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

He's getting outclassed.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't believe how weak Jardine's jaw is. Rocked twice by Trevor Prangley? Jesus man.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm thinking Prangley wins this..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jardine needs to go for it win or go out on your shield.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Prangley's being too patient, though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

See as soon as Prangely begins to return Jardine backs away, your losingits the end just go for it don`t back down.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice finish by jardine


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That is what Jardine should have done a long time ago.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

I think this is the first time im wishing for a bad decision. In jardines favor.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kind of a dull fight, I gotta say.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What a great ending. I think Trevor deserves the win but I wouldn't be surprised if the judges gave it to Keith. Not because it was close, but because judges are crazy sometimes.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This decison isn't a surprise.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Split? How could anyone score the fight for Jardine? He was in it for like two minutes.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i feel for Jardine, good fighter, but i dont see him back in the UFC again.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

vandalian said:


> Split? How could anyone score the fight for Jardine? He was in it for like two minutes.


I'm guessing those two major sub attempts in the first, but still that's crazy.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Why does Frye love to compare every fight to violent sex?


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I'm guessing those two major sub attempts in the first, but still that's crazy.


Yeah, I'll admit I think attempted submissions deserve more credit than they're sometimes given... but at the same time I have to agree, that armbar was close but its not as if the rest of the round was really that close.


I hate seeing guys coast in the 3rd round when they've got 2 in the bag, but I cant stand when guys KNOW they're down and dont aggressively press the fight to finish, instead allowing it to go to decision. Jardine had to know it was a loss if he didnt finish, and for him to wait for really the last minute to blow his load was just too damn late... I'd rather have seen him try it early in the 3rd and then recoup for a minute or two if he couldnt finish Prangley and then try again in the last minute.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wish the judges wouldn't have been at the concession stands during the Daley fight


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Last but not least... Sokkys cardio sucks so bad it isn't even funny.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sokkt/Houston was still a fun fight though. I just can't believe how long the ref let that go. I also can't believe Frye who actually fought how long would laugh and make jokes while Sokky is obviously hurt badly because of the refs failure to protect him from unnecessary damage.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Wish the judges wouldn't have been at the concession stands during the Daley fight


Agree to disagree I guess. If Masvidal had done ANYTHING with his takedowns, I might agree, but he simply played the counter striker all day while attempting to cheat the score cards with damageless takedowns. Too few sub attempts or GnP to give him much, if any, reward for the takedown.


American MMA has become far too takedown centric. Takedowns are great, and an important part of the sport, but its like if a guy gets a takedown and the other guy doesnt, the fighter who got the takedown simply wins the round by default, regardless of what happened during the rest of the round. To me, octagon(or cage) control (ie. being the aggressor), submission attempts, power strikes, and overall damage need to carry more weight in the score cards. 

The only reason for "rounds" and time limits is because of the overall brutality of unlimited rounds/time... and of course spectator friendliness, however too little of what actually would matter in an unjudged time limitless fight is taken into scorecard consideration. Judges are there (if you ask me) to determine who would win if the fight were to continue, while taking into account who dealt the most damage.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Sokkt/Houston was still a fun fight though. I just can't believe how long the ref let that go. I also can't believe Frye who actually fought how long would laugh and make jokes while Sokky is obviously hurt badly because of the refs failure to protect him from unnecessary damage.


Gotta give him props for saying...


"that referee has been questioned in the past... and he should be questioned again"

That is a very true statement.

I hear what you're saying though.. Him and Bas should have been a little more outspoken in this instance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Gotta give him props for saying...
> 
> 
> "that referee has been questioned in the past... and he should be questioned again"
> ...


I just think Goldie/Rogan would have been more critical and also more respectful of the fact a fighter appeared legitimately hurt because of it. I just didn't feel that they were taking it serious.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I just think Goldie/Rogan would have been more critical and also more respectful of the fact a fighter appeared legitimately hurt because of it. I just didn't feel that they were taking it serious.


Say what critics will but so would Militich/Renalo/Quadros


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Say what critics will but so would Militich/Renalo/Quadros


Honestly I would be scared the SF regular announce team would say its part of the game. After them saying the brawl was just part of the sport instead of condemning it I have no faith in them.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Honestly I would be scared the SF regular announce team would say its part of the game. After them saying the brawl was just part of the sport instead of condemning it I have no faith in them.


you must have missed the part when they said... "c'mon gentlemen we're on national televison"

"this situation is truely unfortunate"


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Frye said a lot of controversial things during the fights. Its a good thing he's on PPV and that like someone stated earlier, pretty much only hardcore fans were watching because he certainly did nothing to help the "sport" (vs cockfight) image of MMA. 

Now that said, it doesnt mean I didnt find his outrageous commentating funny from time to time and wouldnt be happy to hear it again... but yeah he could stand to learn a thing or two about being mildly compassionate. 

As for Bas... Bas is an ex-fighter as well, he knows late stoppages are part of the game, and as I just heard Frank Mir state in an interview a few days ago "How many times to do you hear a fighter say "Oh man that was a late stoppage, that ref should have stopped it earlier, I was out!"????" You dont hardly ever, its always "It was too early!","I wasnt out!" "I was recovered!"

The only reason I'd give that ref crap was because you could see that Sokoudjou wasnt moving his hips, legs, or arms in an attempt to even protect himself hardly. I'm a big believer in letting guys fight, and I've seen WAY too many early stoppages, but even if a guy isnt striking back or trying for subs they should at least be INTELLIGENTLY trying to protect themselves from damage (even if its just covering up for 10-30 seconds of a heavy wave of attacks from the opponent)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> you must have missed the part when they said... "c'mon gentlemen we're on national televison"
> 
> "this situation is truely unfortunate"


Its not just what you say its how you say it, they didn't seem to sincerely be bothered or embarrassed by it. You know damn well that most announcers would have condemned them and said there was no place for that.


Ares Caesar said:


> Frye said a lot of controversial things during the fights. Its a good thing he's on PPV and that like someone stated earlier, pretty much only hardcore fans were watching because he certainly did nothing to help the "sport" (vs cockfight) image of MMA.
> 
> Now that said, it doesnt mean I didnt find his outrageous commentating funny from time to time and wouldnt be happy to hear it again... but yeah he could stand to learn a thing or two about being mildly compassionate.
> 
> ...


Fighters have to much stupid pride often that is why they sometimes need a ref to stop it because its what is best for them. 



I would like to say that I think that Guy Mezger has to be one of the most underutilized and underrated announcers in MMA.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Its not just what you say its how you say it, they didn't seem to sincerely be bothered or embarrassed by it. You know damn well that most announcers would have condemned them and said there was no place for that..



Really? Because Bas and Frye didn't say much during the brutal late call that we just witnessed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Really? Because Bas and Frye didn't say much during the brutal late call that we just witnessed.


I was reffering to the SF incident. 

Frye and Bas were saying it was late but it seemed like they were laughing about it and like it was funny. Sokky was hurt and even when Frye condemned the ref it came across in a joking manner.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I was reffering to the SF incident.
> 
> Frye and Bas were saying it was late but it seemed like they were laughing about it and like it was funny. Sokky was hurt and even when Frye condemned the ref it came across in a joking manner.


That's exactly the point I'm making. When faced with a questionable situation the SF commentators at least have the balls to speak up.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I have always don was kind of an ass. Not watching but his attitude doesn't shock me if this is true.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That's exactly the point I'm making. When faced with a questionable situation the SF commentators at least have the balls to speak up.


See here is the 3 levels, 

1.Frye and Bas joke about it 

2.The SF 3 mention its not appropriate but generally seem like they are shrugging it off and not overly concerned.

3.Goldie and Rogan straight out condemn it and don't hold back.

For the recor I think Miletich is much better than Shamrock.
I would like to see a Bas/Miletech/Quadros or Mezger/Miletch/Quadros announce team. 

I also thought Tito did a good job for Affliction and that with time Tito could be one of the best announcers in the sport.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My list of fighters who people should be trying to get for announcing duties, 

Couture
Tito
KenFlo
Mir (can get really biased but I like him)

One guy who should never ever announce a fight again is GSP. I remember XMMA had him for a card and it was a train wreck.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tito? wow


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really you didn't like Tito? I thought he did a good job breaking down fights, Tito's keys to victory were 10X better than when Shamrock does it in SF.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Tito? wow


"Let me tell you what you were thinking there"

Agree completely with Couture and KenFlo with both of them being articulate and loaded with knowledge. I also think Baby Jay would make a great announcer for some reason. As knowledgeable as he is I think he'd do a fine job. The Iceman would be a great ringside persona as well if you can decipher body language. I love watchin him work for position from the front row:thumb02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I'm guessing those two major sub attempts in the first, but still that's crazy.


I agree. That Judge had to have thought Jardine was controlling the action w/ those two subs. 

It's unfortunate, b/c I really like Jardine, but he's had some tough calls / breaks as of late. I wish he had unloaded more in the first 2 rounds, but I think the reason he was bale to do what he did in the 3rd was b/c Prangley was phoning it in that round. 

Houston v. Sokky was a extremely entertaining fight. Predator seriously needs a treadmill to get his cardio up. And HA still has to learn to keep his hands up. He showed great heart tonight surviving that onslaught. 

Daley did what Daley does. Maybe he can train wrestling w/ Florian, and they can split the cost of the BC coach. 

All in all, a fun night of fights, but a showcasing of why these guys have been cut from the UFC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Really you didn't like Tito? I thought he did a good job breaking down fights, Tito's keys to victory were 10X better than when Shamrock does it in SF.


Seriously.

I'm not gonna touch that one.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

BTW, anyone else notice how much Prangley looks like Gordon Ramsay? 










"I f***ing picked apart Jardine for two rounds? F*** me!"


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Something is wrong with sokky. He has 0 heart, he shouldn be a profighter.Although nearly koing ha in the first round, he just gave up in the second round after eating 3 jabs and beeing gassed. Thats ridicilous.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sokkt/Houston was still a fun fight though. I just can't believe how long the ref let that go. I also can't believe Frye who actually fought how long would laugh and make jokes while Sokky is obviously hurt badly because of the refs failure to protect him from unnecessary damage.


Maybe the ref saw, that sokky wasnt really hurt, but just gave up and wanted him to take punishment for that.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sokkys has no gas tank and is mentally weak..

Once you start hitting him.. he breaks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way it's nice that Alexander got back into the win column. I'm still wondering why they put a title fight on the undercard!:confused03:


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

What is wrong with Sokoudjou? He has gone from briliant prospect to journeyman fighter in 3 years.

He consistently shows a shitty gaz tank. That guy is wasting his potential. He has powerful, powerful strikes, great judo throws, great strength. He needs some decen cardio. I wonder how he trains. 

Also, does this guy train his ground game at all? I mean he is a sick judo guy, yet he gets sweeped by Houston Alexander?!
He has looked weak a couple of times on the ground imo. He should be able to much better.

anyway, pretty nice card!


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I'm not gonna touch that one.


But I will:thumb02:

Tito Commentating for Afflcition
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmFnVkeO2VY


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That isn't commentating that is interviewing and not even that since you can clearly see he is wearing an ear piece and is probably trying to repeat what he is told.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That demonstrated that Tito should not be a commentator. Sure he was somewhat good but he was way too biased!


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Toxic said:


> That isn't commentating that is interviewing and not even that since you can clearly see he is wearing an ear piece and is probably trying to repeat what he is told.


That was both interviewing and commentating. I doubt that he has someone tell him exaclty what to say, it is probably just a few instructions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but clearly he is no Joe Rogan. Even though he was practically doing what Joe did he showed how horrible he was compared to Joe!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> That demonstrated that Tito should not be a commentator. Sure he was somewhat good but he was way too biased!


Every commentator is biased, have you listened to Rogan and Goldie sometimes. 


kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but clearly he is no Joe Rogan. Even though he was practically doing what Joe did he showed how horrible he was compared to Joe!:thumbsdown:


Who is a Joe Rogan? Rogan is the best commentator in the sport but unfortunately he can't call every fight for every promotion.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Just a couple of years ago, people said that Alexander was a poor mans Sokoudjou. I bet it's nice for some Alexander supporters to see him silence those people by defeating the guy he is supposed to be a lesser version of.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Just a couple of years ago, people said that Alexander was a poor mans Sokoudjou. I bet it's nice for some Alexander supporters to see him silence those people by defeating the guy he is supposed to be a lesser version of.


Ouch.. ha ha..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just finished watching it. Happy to see Semtex and Houston win. 

As usual, we saw some good reffing out there. :confused03: It was nice to see Bas practically dropping the F Bomb.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Semtex?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is Semtex?



Daley


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is that supposed to be a nickname or something?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Is that supposed to be a nickname or something?



Yeah his name is Paul "Semtex" Daley.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's an interesting fact. I wonder why I've never heard about that before!:confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That's an interesting fact. I wonder why I've never heard about that before!:confused02:


They called him Paul "Semtex" Daley several times at Shark Fights.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't believe you've never heard Daley referred to as Semtex before. Have you ever seen him fight before? Every fight he had in the UFC the nickname was mentioned, and explained by Goldie and Rogan; and then I can't believe you've never seen him referred to as Semtex on here. Strange.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, it's kind of a crappy nickname, anyway. Maybe kanto just blocked it out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is why I don't remember it. It's just such a horrible nickname!:thumbsdown:


----------

